# Classifieds > Testimonials >  Jela's Phat Phibs

## smashtoad

These guys have great stock and really know their frogs.  They specialize in the sumoid amphibians we all love so much.  I just made "sumoid" up...sweet!

I have one of their budgetts, which is doing great.  They have this one red-faced green fantasy horned that I can't quit thinking about.  Someone better snatch it up before I see it again.

----------


## Beardo

Jeff is an awesome guy to deal with. He has top notch frogs and is a standup dude. me and my girlfriend have a Pixie we got from him, and I see him regularly at the local shows. He always has a crowd of people looking at his awesome fat frogs, lol.

----------


## jaguilar15

Phat phibs offered me a great deal on a baby pixie! Thanks to Jeff he helped me actually pick out what i want! I was disappointed that i found out all my frogs are females, until jeff made an offer to sell me a male pixie still growing up!

----------


## onedge30

Great transaction, fast shipping, fantastic FROGS! I would recommend them for any fat frog needs! Just got these:

----------


## malepyxiefrog

Man this guy really knows his frogs. He sold me a true male pyxie frog and I was happy. This guy is a true expert and I truly recommend you guys to buy fat frogs from him. He also sells things for great deals, and fast shipping.

----------

